# INNOVA Large Bites (Red Meat)



## JPLAB (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck feeding this? Don't know which Innova to feed the large bites or the large breed, I have a 16month old lab. Thanks in advance for the feedback


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Large breed foods are a total rip off, and definately not worth the mark up. Also, Labs aren't really considered large breed, so you'll be just fine with the regular formula in the large bites. 
It's always good to have a couple of foods to rotate, too.

ETA: I had good results with Innova foods before going raw.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^Agree with everything that was said. There really is no difference between a Large Breed formula and a Regular formula if you take a look at the bag. The only difference might be the glucosamine/chondroitin. But that doesn't help much anyway...


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Innova Red Meat Large Bites is the same formula as the small bites. The Innova Large Breed Adult (olive green bag with a Great Dane pic) is a totally different formulation than their Innova Adult (darker green bag with a GSD on it, I think!)
Innova Red Meat Large Bites is just formed into a larger kibble for larger mouths!

I think the Innova Red Meat is better than the Innova Large Breed formula...I've used both.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2 older labs 4 and 7. They do prefer the larger kibble versus the smaller kibble. Where as my other 2 dogs ori~pei he will eat any size kibble he has no prefrence and my beagle senior dog does prefer small. Labs are a medium to large compact breed.
And I agree with all here you can just get the bigger kibble and its fine!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Personally, I use the large breed Innova because I like the 26% protein level and the lesser amount of calories and cahos ratio. It really is a good all round maintenance formula.... for any size.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i have to disagree with most in this forum. labs are DEFINITELY large breeds. they are typically 60-100 pounds. large breeds are 55-100 pounds.giant breeds are 100 plus imo.


----------

